# Riverside Fainters Kidding Thread 2016



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

So its safe to say that all my girls are bred!! YAY! I am super excited because 2 of them are FF and I have never bred an FF.

First up is Sunset Ridge Fainters Isabell. She is a 5 yr old Myotonic doe bred to Pine Acres Santiago again. She weighs 100 lbs. Had phenomenal kids last year and I actually retained one. She is polled with amber eyes. Her due date is 2/25/16


Next is Oak Tree Farms Raiden. She is a 21 month old Myotonic doe, will be over 2 years old at time of kidding. She weighs 85 lbs at 21 months old. She is also bred to Pine Acres Santiago. She is disbudded and brown eyes. She is Due March 18th, 2016. I am super excited about her due date as that is my late grandma's birthday.


This is the sire of Isabell and Raidens kids. This is Pine Acres Santiago. He is 21 months old and weighs 95 lbs. He is polled and has Blue eyes


Then we have Oak Tree Farms Lila bred to Riverside Fainters Cash. She will be just over 2 years old when she kids on March 22, 2016. She weighs 70 lbs and is polled with blue eyes. 


This is the sire of Lila's kids. He is 7 months old an weighs 70 lbs. He is disbudded and has blue eyes. I cant wait to see what he produces.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

How much do you normally sell your kids for?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful goats. Looking forward to seeing these kids


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, alley I sent you a pm


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Everyone is doing well and getting round. I can't wait for spring! We weighed the goats this last weekend, Lila weighed 70lbs, Raiden weighed 85 lbs, Izzy weighs 100lbs and the boys are 95 and 70!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Its been awhile since I updated the thread. Izzy is less than a month away from kidding and we can feel babies! I am also disease testing the herd so have sent that off this past week, just waiting results. I have high hopes for these kids this year. Plus we are adding a new addition in about 2 weeks! So excited to have baby goats soon. Seeing everyone elses makes me jealous!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! Do you own both the bucks or lease them for breeding? Do you only breed for black & white myotonics?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I own both bucks. I only have black and white, it's what I prefer.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

UPDATE! Izzy had her pre-birthing hair cut the other morning. Shes is huge! I can't wait to see what she has. Also, the herd tested negative for CL, CAE, and Johnes! Just got the results back on Monday. Lila and Raiden look so cute with the maiden baby bumps... I am super excited about the kids they carry. I am also adding another Black and White doeling to the herd the weekend of the 20th, she is coming from a well known breeder in TN! Can not wait to get the Lil Miss home!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Izzy is getting close, she seems to slowly be progressing today which is nice because my boyfriend is home today while I am at work. Fingers crossed she kids for me today, I am super jealous of the everybody else's babies. Raiden and Lila are also getting little udders, they are so cute. Lila is wide and I am expecting multiples while Raiden isnt as big so thinking maybe a single or 2 teeny tiny babies.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

:kidred: Thinking pink


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts goats girl... Check out the birth announcements


----------

